# UK Truck Simulator Deutsch - Patch 1.32 ?



## Erok (8. Januar 2013)

Guten Abend Community 

ich habe mir neulich bei Amazon den German Truck Simulator Gold Edition als Download gekauft.

Darin enthalten ist auch die Setup.exe für den UK Truck Simulator auf Deutsch. 

Der UK Truck Simulator ist die Version 1.11

Jetzt sah ich, daß es für dieses Spiel wohl einen Patch 1.32 geben soll. Hatte mir auch den Patch direkt auf der Hersteller-Homepage runter geladen, den man unter Updates auf der HP findet, jedoch ist der erstens englisch und zweitens nicht installierbar mit der Deutschen Version des Spiels.

Eine deutsche Update-Datei auf 1.32 fand ich nirgendwo im Netz 

Weiss von Euch evtl jemand bescheid, obs den für die Deutsche Spiele-Ausgabe überhaupt gibt, und wenn ja, wo man ihn runter laden kann ?

Greetz Erok


----------



## Jor-El (9. Januar 2013)

Kleine Patch Historie von Wiki (was auch auf der UK TS-Seite bestätigt wird):

Version 1.0 of the game is already completed. This version is found in the original disc version of the game as well as digitally downloaded versions.
Version 1.04 was released as a bug-fix patch.
Version 1.05 was released as a bug-fix patch. A new motorway was added and some traffic cars that were originally left out are now enabled.
Version 1.06 was released as a bug-fix patch, adding an extra post-process step to game loading code so that quarries work in old save games files.
Version 1.07 was released as a bug-fix patch.
Version 1.32 added compatibility to play MP3 Format songs in in-game radio, or streaming internet radios (requires internet connection) as well as graphics engine tweaks for improved graphics drivers compatibility.

Ergo gibt es wohl gar keine 1.11 Version.
Meine Vermutung?
Die deutsche 1.11 ist die uk 1.32 Version. Schau mal ob du MP3´s oder Internet-Radiosender streamen kannst. Dann hast du die aktuellste Version.
Und falls nicht, lass im Hintergrund im externen Player deine Musik laufen und freu dich, dass deine Grafikkarte das Spiel korrekt wiedergibt und du keine verbesserte Kompatibilität für Grafikkarten nötig hast.


----------



## Erok (10. Januar 2013)

Hi 

also erst mal Danke für die Info 

In der Deutschen Version 1.11 ist tatsächlich schon die MP3 und Radio-Funktion enthalten, aber es ist eben die Version 1.11 

Ich habe mir noch bei Amazon das Spiele-Bundle Truck Simuator World Edition gekauft. Darin ist zwar auch der UK Truck Simulator enthalten, und ich habe ihn jetzt doppelt, aber das macht nichts *g*

Jedenfalls ist bei der World Edition DVD tatsächlich eine Deutsche Version 1.32 drauf. Von daher denke ich mal, es muss auch einen Deutschen Patch von Version 1.11 auf 1.32 irgendwo zum downloaden geben.

Für mich jetzt zwar kein Problem mehr, da ich ja nun die Vollversion als 1.32 besitze, aber für alle anderen, die hier im Forum evtl mal danach suchen sollten, wäre  das ganz interessant.

Greetz Erok


----------

